# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الجلسة الودية التفاكرية : أجمعوا هنا سريــــــــــــــع !!!!!

## Almothanna

*@ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ 

@ @ @ @ @ @ @

@ @ @ @ @

@ @ @

@


:bsm:


الموضوع : الجلسة الأسرية الودية التفاكرية . 



ياشباب لكم التحية . 


بعد تسارع الأحداث وعظم المسؤليات الملقاة على عاتقنا ، بادر نفر كريم من أعضاء المنبر وعلى رأسهم أختنا تينا ؛ بإقتراح الدعوة للقاء ودي تفاكري وهو أحد المقترحات التي تم التأمين عليها في الجلسة الماضية ، وعليه وبعد التشاور مع الإخوة في الإشراف والإدارة وبما إننا كمريخاب بنتفاءل بيوم السبت يوم الخبت:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch تقرر قيام الجلسة : 


يوم السبت القادم الموافق 1 مايو 2010 .
الساعة : 4:00 PM 

المكــــــــــــــــــــــــــان : 


حدائق الهيلتون المفتـــــوحة . 


والدعوة عــــــــــــــــــــامة . 

الرجاء توقيع الحضور . 

شكرا جزيلا . 
*

----------


## az3d

*طيب ممكن اعمل مقترح بسيط بما انو احنا دايرين نشارك برضو لكن مغتربين

احنا ممكن نعمل بوست نتلم فيهو كلنا ونعمل مقترحات وانتو تناقشوها بصورة موسعة في الاجتماع اذا امكن
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق بس اوعي من البلنتيات
...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

طيب ممكن اعمل مقترح بسيط بما انو احنا دايرين نشارك برضو لكن مغتربين

احنا ممكن نعمل بوست نتلم فيهو كلنا ونعمل مقترحات وانتو تناقشوها بصورة موسعة في الاجتماع اذا امكن





الحبيب تكعيب أسعد : لك كل الود . 

مقترحك جميل ومافيهو مشكلة : بس شرطا تكتب في عنوان البوست للمغتربين فقط وأعضاء الداخل يمتنعون . 
ناس الداخل ديل نحنا عايزين مقتراحاتهم داخل الجلسة . 
تشكرات ياقلب . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*موفقين باذن الله لكم اجمل تحية
ومعاكم بالتلفون انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله يا جماعة إنتو عارفنى  فى الأبيض والابيض ما بعيدة لكن لظروف أسرية خاصة جداً لا أستطيع مبارحة هذة المدينة......
بس متمنى أكون معاكم.......أفيدونا أول بأول.....
تقبلوا إعتذارى.......
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

طيب ممكن اعمل مقترح بسيط بما انو احنا دايرين نشارك برضو لكن مغتربين

احنا ممكن نعمل بوست نتلم فيهو كلنا ونعمل مقترحات وانتو تناقشوها بصورة موسعة في الاجتماع اذا امكن



انا زاتى زى ماقال الزول دا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مية المية يا مثني
بس نحن والله السبت دا ظروفنا  ما بتمكنا نحضر

وأقترح تكون في غرفة عمليات من موقع الحدث تنقل لينا الأحداث طازجة ونحن نشارك

ما شفتوا أفريكانو وجماعته خلونا زي الفي تونس كيف

يلا شدوا الهمة ( خلوا الجلسة أون لاين)
*

----------


## Almothanna

*المتواجدون حاليا : 

, ولد ام در, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد



حبابكم واليوم السعيد الليلة جابكم . 

*

----------


## ولد ام در

*الناس الكرت كرتونه زينا برضوا مدعوين 
ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مية المية يا مثني
بس نحن والله السبت دا ظروفنا  ما بتمكنا نحضر

وأقترح تكون في غرفة عمليات من موقع الحدث تنقل لينا الأحداث طازجة ونحن نشارك

ما شفتوا أفريكانو وجماعته خلونا زي الفي تونس كيف

يلا شدوا الهمة ( خلوا الجلسة أون لاين) 






حيث ما وجد أفريكانو ورياض ، فأنت موعود بنقل أون لاين كأنك موجود إنشاء الله. 

أبشر بالخير . 

*

----------


## sonstar

*بالتوفيق لكم انشاء الله وقلوبنا معكم 
ملعونه الغربه البتحرمنا من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*Almothanna, معز بوب, sonstar, ولد ام در, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد


منورين 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

الناس الكرت كرتونه زينا برضوا مدعوين 
ولا لا




ياخلف الله عذبتنا :DOGPILE:

قبيل ما قلنا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامة ونحن في أون لاين ماعندنا جديد وقديم  !!!!!!

وبعدين إنت قديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم :c020:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

بالتوفيق لكم انشاء الله وقلوبنا معكم 
ملعونه الغربه البتحرمنا من المريخ




الحبيب ود النجمة : الله يجيبكم بالسلامة . 
*

----------


## قنوان

*:1 (31):المثني انا اجي؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*نجتهد ان نكون حضورا
موفقين ومنصورين 
بأذن الله

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله قلوبنا معكم ...
خلف الله ده اهتم بيه شديد عشان لسانه طويل ...
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق انشاءالله ونحنو معكم بقلونا
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*اقعدوا قوله خلف الله خلف الله 
واتكلموا في الانتخابات لحدي ما يلحقوكم الراكوبه 
الزمن ده اي كلام في الانتخابات بيودي  ساحل العاج طوالي 
بعدين يا المثني يا اخوي انته داير تجي الاجتماع ده كيف 
حلتكم البعيده ديك الا تمرك من بكره عشان تصل يوم السبت العصر 
مشتاكين 
مسكل لي حبيبي مسكل لي 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*معاكم بقلوبنا ..
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاعضاء الذين شاهدوا الموضوع


acba77, أبو اية, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, alhorey, Almothanna, مرهف, asim saif, معز بوب, az3d, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, Ehab M. Ali*, ترطيبة*, جواندي, sonstar, علم الهدي مكي, عجبكو, ولد ام در, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, قنوان, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حضووووووووووووووور

*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*اتمنى ان يخرج الجميع بأراء يستفيد منها الجميع وكنا نتمنى أن نكون حضورا لولا أننا خارج الديار
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*فووووووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:1 (31):المثني انا اجي؟؟




إنتي كان ما جيتي اليجي منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مرحبتين حبابك . 






بي الجمبة : 

:117::117::117::117::117:

معليش : هوبة قال ممنوع إصطحاب الأطفال والمسنين .

والحاجة العارفها أنا إنتو ما من الأطفال والباقي تمو خيال .:blb6:

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

معاكم بقلوبنا ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

اتمنى ان يخرج الجميع بأراء يستفيد منها الجميع وكنا نتمنى أن نكون حضورا لولا أننا خارج الديار





أحمد الحبر وياسر المشرف 
كنا نتمناكم بيننا ربنا يجيبكم بالسلامة . 

ماتنسو بوست أسعد ، تهمنا آرائكم ومقتراحتكم . 
كل الود . 

*

----------


## africanu

*حضور من نهار بدري

ابشـــــــــــر بالخير 
*

----------


## منص

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					



الحبيب تكعيب أسعد : لك كل الود . 

مقترحك جميل ومافيهو مشكلة : بس شرطا تكتب في عنوان البوست للمغتربين فقط وأعضاء الداخل يمتنعون . 
ناس الداخل ديل نحنا عايزين مقتراحاتهم داخل الجلسة . 
تشكرات ياقلب . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووق .




يا دووووووب كدا ما الناس خشت
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

يا دووووووب كدا ما الناس خشت




:krkr1::krkr1::krkr1::krkr1::krkr1::krkr1::krkr1:

منص صحبي إزيك . 
قلت لي البلد دي فيها شمارات عجيبة . 

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا ريت والله بس نحن في الشغل .........
  لكن ان شاء الله الواحد لو لقي ليه زوغة كدي بنحضركم

*

----------


## az3d

*يا المثنى شكلي حا اخت كومي مع كومكم 
لانو شكلو كدا ماف ناس دايرين يشجعوا المريخ غير ناس الداخل

رايك شنو؟؟؟؟؟(انا شكلو الزايدة حتبقا مرارة)
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* بعد المسافه يمنعنا من الحضور
         ولكن معكم بقلوبنا ونتمنى لو وضعته رقم
       تلفون نتواصل به معاكم ونسمع اصواتكم
        سدد الله خطاكم
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*سلام ...

أنــــــــــــا إسمي مكتوب ؟؟؟
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

 

إنتي كان ما جيتي اليجي منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مرحبتين حبابك . 






بي الجمبة : 

:117::117::117::117::117:

معليش : هوبة قال ممنوع إصطحاب الأطفال والمسنين .

والحاجة العارفها أنا إنتو ما من الأطفال والباقي تمو خيال .:blb6:



ما تهيجني وتخليني ارفع صورتي في بوست اللقاء انا صغيره وجاهله 
:24-:
:24-:
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					




:117::117::117::117::117:

معليش : هوبة قال ممنوع إصطحاب الأطفال والمسنين .

والحاجة العارفها أنا إنتو ما من الأطفال والباقي تمو خيال .:blb6:




مثني ياخ الله يريحك دنيا واخرة




*

----------


## africanu

*:oao12::oao12::oao12::oao12:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا جييييت ومعاكم ان شاء الله
علشان نوضح للناس انحنا لقاءاتنا دي بتاعة ونسات ولا عمل زي ما قالو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا جييييت ومعاكم ان شاء الله
علشان نوضح للناس انحنا لقاءاتنا دي بتاعة ونسات ولا عمل زي ما قالو



الصور ياعمك ابنا السبيل ديل ماتبخل عليهم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وانا انا انا اجي :mecry:
                        	*

----------


## وهااج

*ودنا الحضور بس انتو عارفين نحنا خارج الوطن
لكن حسب كلام الاخ اسعد نتلم علي بوست ونتفاكر
مع الاخوة وعلي متابعه معكم
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*فوووووووووووووووووووق . 

أحب الصفوة ظــــــــــــــــــــاتو . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*الكوكب الأحمر ياأخوي : عذرك ما مقبول 
لازم تجازف وتجي . 
سامع يا مان . 
وفووووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*واللة  نحن برة البلد ورونا البحصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فوووق
فوووق
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*موفقين ان شاء الله بس ادونا تلفون للتواصل ...ان شاء الله سنحاول الحضور
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*تمنينا ان نكون حضورا معكم 
ولكن بعد المسافه وظروف العمل 
وفقنا الله واياكم الى مافيه مصلحة الكيان الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انا حضووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*يا مثنى نرجو التاكيد عن طريق الهاتف ما امكن 12788701 09
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*حضور إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*حضووووووووووور إن شاء الله
محمد عثمان محمدين (محمدين) وانجاله (آلاء وأكرم وإسراء) .

تخريمة :
شايف البوست إتفتل ... بدل يكون تسجيل حضور من عدمه بقى مقترحات مغتربين .
العاوز يحضر يسجل إسمه هنا لزوم الحصر والتكليفات.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

حضووووووووووور إن شاء الله
محمد عثمان محمدين (محمدين) وانجاله (آلاء وأكرم وإسراء) .

تخريمة :
شايف البوست إتفتل ... بدل يكون تسجيل حضور من عدمه بقى مقترحات مغتربين .
العاوز يحضر يسجل إسمه هنا لزوم الحصر والتكليفات.



 مية المية يا محمدين

ربنا يحفظهم ليك انشالله

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حضوووووووووووووووووووووور انشا الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*ان شاء الله حضور
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*حضور أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*حضووووووووور انشاء الله 

وربنا يبعد العوارض 
*

----------


## ودحسن

*موفقين ان شاءاللة ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*أموت في الصفوة وتفاعل الصفوة . 

أحب المريخ ظــــــــــــــــاتو . 

وفوووووووووووووووق .

بي الجمبة : أبو بكر مساميرو يعني ما عارف تلفوني ما مشكلة هـــــاك ليهو 
0910992033

زين عالم جميل شديد . 

وفووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

أموت في الصفوة وتفاعل الصفوة . 

أحب المريخ ظــــــــــــــــاتو . 

وفوووووووووووووووق .

بي الجمبة : أبو بكر مساميرو يعني ما عارف تلفوني ما مشكلة هـــــاك ليهو 
0910992033

زين عالم جميل شديد . 

وفووووووووووووووووق .




قصد احنا ما نضرب موش:1 (9):

وينك من الصباح


تخريمة : ماشاء الله على الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

قصد احنا ما نضرب موش:1 (9):

وينك من الصباح


تخريمة : ماشاء الله على الصفوة




الحبيب تحميص أسعد : أخوك مع سخانة الخرطوم وزحمة العربي يادوب رااااااق 
إتروقي .
إنت تضرب وتضرب وتضرب في جدول 12 كمان .
أفو إنت ما سيد الجلد والراس . 


بي الجمبة : سوداني ون أكثر من ما تتصور . 



*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووووووووق .
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*بس عندي تعليق يا مثني في حاجة انتو ما اتطرقتو ليها...احتياجات الجلسة من بارد وشاي وفرشات وغيرو... الفرشات مشكلتا محلولة... يوجد فرشات في الحدائق بالايجار(2 جنيه للفرشة الواحدة)..
اقترح تكليف كل حسب طاقته من يستطيع يجيب بارد ومن يدفع شرينق ومن يجيب حفاظة شاي وهكذا والباب مفتوح لكل يحدد ما يستطيع فعله...تقبلو ودي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

بس عندي تعليق يا مثني في حاجة انتو ما اتطرقتو ليها...احتياجات الجلسة من بارد وشاي وفرشات وغيرو... الفرشات مشكلتا محلولة... يوجد فرشات في الحدائق بالايجار(2 جنيه للفرشة الواحدة)..
اقرتح تكليف كل حسب طاقته من يستطيع يجيب بارد ومن يدفع شرينق ومن يجيب حفاظة شاي وهكذا والباب مفتوح لكل يحدد ما يستطيع فعله...تقبلو ودي



كلام متل العســــــــــــــل

المثني

يا المثني
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

بس عندي تعليق يا مثني في حاجة انتو ما اتطرقتو ليها...احتياجات الجلسة من بارد وشاي وفرشات وغيرو... الفرشات مشكلتا محلولة... يوجد فرشات في الحدائق بالايجار(2 جنيه للفرشة الواحدة)..
اقترح تكليف كل حسب طاقته من يستطيع يجيب بارد ومن يدفع شرينق ومن يجيب حفاظة شاي وهكذا والباب مفتوح لكل يحدد ما يستطيع فعله...تقبلو ودي



فعلا موضوع هام جدا ارجو الاخوان توضيح الكيفية في المشاركة
...............
.....................
اخر جلسة جينا ضيوف ومشينا ضيوف ما عرفنا التكلفة الحيدفعها منو ؟؟؟
بالرغم انها كانت مكلفة جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

بس عندي تعليق يا مثني في حاجة انتو ما اتطرقتو ليها...احتياجات الجلسة من بارد وشاي وفرشات وغيرو... الفرشات مشكلتا محلولة... يوجد فرشات في الحدائق بالايجار(2 جنيه للفرشة الواحدة)..
اقترح تكليف كل حسب طاقته من يستطيع يجيب بارد ومن يدفع شرينق ومن يجيب حفاظة شاي وهكذا والباب مفتوح لكل يحدد ما يستطيع فعله...تقبلو ودي




:big::big::big::big::big:

حبيب ألبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
أستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ :41:
والله يا أبوبكر الساعة الكنت بفكر في الموضوع : لكن لقيتك خطير باللبن ، 
ياشباب الموضوع موضوع إستطاعة : 
أي زول حسب قدرتو 

بارد 
شاي 
باسطة 
فيشار 
ملاح ويكة :565:
كسرة بايتة :blb6:
فول مدمس 
سوداني ون ، أقصد تلج
يجينا بي شيرنق 
..................
اي حاجة ياشباب المهم الناس تتلما ، وملمومين في الحرم إنشاء الله . 

كل زول حسب قدرتو . 

مشكوووور مساميرو . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حقو اشد لي كفتيره شاي جنبكم اهو نفيد ونستفيد بعدين جلستكم من الساعه 4 يعني لو الزول جاب شاي ح يكون خمر احسن الشاي الطازج ولا شنو 
*

----------


## قنوان

*موضوع الضيافه هين كدي النشوف توقيعاتكم
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*عليك الله لقيتني كيف يا مثني!!!!!!!!!! اخوك لقطا طوالي... من الجلسة بتاعة الجماهير ديك ... طوالي لفيت علي كل المشاركات ... لقيت نفسي حفوز بالجائزة براااااااااي....: ما بستاهل الصفقة دي0144::0144::0144:
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حقو اشد لي كفتيره شاي جنبكم اهو نفيد ونستفيد بعدين جلستكم من الساعه 4 يعني لو الزول جاب شاي ح يكون خمر احسن الشاي الطازج ولا شنو  







بالنص ســــــــــــــــامعة : وأنا علي أهب ليك النار .


وفووووووووووووووووووووق .




*

----------


## Almothanna

*Almothanna, nona

عل الناس بخير :wavey:

*

----------


## قنوان

*خلاص نقسم المواضيع ناس عليهم البارد ناس الكيك ناس الشاي ولا الراي شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*باســـــــطة
يعني
العبـــــــــــــد

حليل سلا
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

عليك الله لقيتني كيف يا مثني!!!!!!!!!! اخوك لقطا طوالي... من الجلسة بتاعة الجماهير ديك ... طوالي لفيت علي كل المشاركات ... لقيت نفسي حفوز بالجائزة براااااااااي....: ما بستاهل الصفقة دي0144:



:ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:

لقيتك ختري ، تشكرات ياقلب ، 

ياأخوي: أساسي وحنك أني بنجو مع العفش دا ما بنجح معانا ســــــــــــــامع :056:

وفوووووووووووووق . 

أحي ياضهري من تقلت البوست .
 

وتاني فووووووووووووووووق .


*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

باســـــــطة
يعني
العبـــــــــــــد

حليل سلا






هريسة أولاد رزق قفلت . 
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

خلاص نقسم المواضيع ناس عليهم البارد ناس الكيك ناس الشاي ولا الراي شنو




صحبتي إزيك والرأي شنو ؟؟؟؟

غايتو انا علي أرفع البوست ، :zxcv1:
إتفقي إنت وأفريكانو !!!

وفوق 
فوق مريخنا 
فووووووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## nona

*انا اوقع بالحضور مؤقت على حسب الظروف لكن كان ما جيت قلبي معاكم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					



صحبتي إزيك والرأي شنو ؟؟؟؟

غايتو انا علي أرفع البوست ، :zxcv1:
إتفقي إنت وأفريكانو !!!

وفوق 
فوق مريخنا 
فووووووووووووووووووووق .




معقول بس انت البوست دا مش فتحتو الباقي كلو عليك 
قال يرفع البوست قال
بعدين صباره الشاي وجردل الكيك زي البطاقه الرجاء ابرازها عند الدخول
  واك واك واك:1 (53):


*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انا اوقع بالحضور مؤقت على حسب الظروف لكن كان ما جيت قلبي معاكم




  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
كده ما معانا 
نونا ما تجي انا ذاتي ما بجي 
الرسول يعترلك والعجب يحدرلك يا نونا ما تمسخي لينا القعده:dn2:
تجي بدري نحن اساسا متشعلقين 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انا اوقع بالحضور مؤقت على حسب الظروف لكن كان ما جيت قلبي معاكم



نونا عليك الله ما تهاظري : 
غسلي يوم الأربعاء وأكوي يوم الخميس  ، وشدي ملاح الإسبوع يوم الجمعة المهم لازم لازم وحازم حازم . 
:uuuuu::uuuuu::uuuuu::uuuuu:  

وفووووووووووووووق .

بي الجمبة : الإعتذار بي مية  جنيه !!!:1 (53):

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					


معقول بس انت البوست دا مش فتحتو الباقي كلو عليك 
قال يرفع البوست قال
بعدين صباره الشاي وجردل الكيك زي البطاقه الرجاء ابرازها عند الدخول
  واك واك واك:1 (53):

 






:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv

نحن نلملم في الناس لمليم وإنتي دايرة تغطسي حجرهم !!!!!!!

اح ححححمدك يالله . 


*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, nona+, عاشقة النيل

سلام يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					


  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
كده ما معانا 
نونا ما تجي انا ذاتي ما بجي 
الرسول يعترلك والعجب يحدرلك يا نونا ما تمسخي لينا القعده:dn2:
تجي بدري نحن اساسا متشعلقين 



تسلمي ياقنونتي ربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*انشاء الله نتواجد معكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نحن لينا الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

نحن لينا الله



بس اوع تعزبنا ياخلف الله بالتلفونات
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

بس اوع تعزبنا ياخلف الله بالتلفونات



ياخ انا من الان قاعد ادخل فى الرصيد واحك في الاسكراتشات خلو التلفونات فاتحة بس الجلسة الفاتت ماكان عندى رقم تلفون غير جواندى المرة دى تلفونات وارقام كمية اصبرى بس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حقو اشد لي كفتيره شاي جنبكم اهو نفيد ونستفيد بعدين جلستكم من الساعه 4 يعني لو الزول جاب شاي ح يكون خمر احسن الشاي الطازج ولا شنو 




اوع من الزلابية عشان ماتغطسى حجر الناس ديل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					



نونا عليك الله ما تهاظري : 
غسلي يوم الأربعاء وأكوي يوم الخميس  ، وشدي ملاح الإسبوع يوم الجمعة المهم لازم لازم وحازم حازم . 
:uuuuu::uuuuu::uuuuu::uuuuu:  

وفووووووووووووووق .

بي الجمبة : الإعتذار بي مية  جنيه !!!:1 (53):




حاضر حاضر حاضر بس قول يارب  الغسيل والمكوة عرفناها لكن الدلفري عملوا لشنوا للكلام المتل دا !
اشمعنا حدائق الهيلتون و الهيلتون زاتوا مالو :dogpile:

بالجنبة : والطالب بي كم !!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

حاضر حاضر حاضر بس قول يارب الغسيل والمكوة عرفناها لكن الدلفري عملوا لشنوا للكلام المتل دا !
اشمعنا حدائق الهيلتون و الهيلتون زاتوا مالو :dogpile:

بالجنبة : والطالب بي كم !!!!!!!!



 
هههههاااااااااااااااااااااي

بالغتي عديل كده يانونا
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, محمد كمال, hamdi73, RED PLANET 
يا ود كمال جهز الاسكراتشات
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*             (أظهر الكل)              Members who have read this thread in the last 7 days : 83                                                                       أمين خالد, acba77, ماسي الزعيم, مانديلا-89, أب ظرف, أبو اية, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدين, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, Aladdin, alhorey, Almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخي صعب, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, ashraf21, asim saif, معز بوب, az3d, Azmi shosh, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, لن ننساك ايداهور, منص, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, ابو شهد, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بلياردو*, Ehab M. Ali*, بدري الحلفاوي, تينا, ترطيبة*, بكرى احمد الحاج, بكري عثمان, faras*, hamdi73, جمال بلل, ibrahim s, ياسر المشرف, جواندي, kakoool, majdi, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, رضا الشايقي, سليمان محمد أدم, سوسو المريخابية, RED PLANET, sardya, sonstar, علم الهدي مكي, عمرعثمان, عاشق الصفوة, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, عجبكو, عزيز عرديب, viva 2020, فارس البطانه, فائزمصطفى جعفر, ولد ام در, ود الحلة, ودحسن, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, وهااج, طارق حامد, قنوان, كته, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

             (أظهر الكل)              members who have read this thread in the last 7 days : 83                                                                       أمين خالد, acba77, ماسي الزعيم, مانديلا-89, أب ظرف, أبو اية, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدين, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, aladdin, alhorey, almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخي صعب, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, ashraf21, asim saif, معز بوب, az3d, azmi shosh, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, لن ننساك ايداهور, منص, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, ابو شهد, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بلياردو*, ehab m. Ali*, بدري الحلفاوي, تينا, ترطيبة*, بكرى احمد الحاج, بكري عثمان, faras*, hamdi73, جمال بلل, ibrahim s, ياسر المشرف, جواندي, kakoool, majdi, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, رضا الشايقي, سليمان محمد أدم, سوسو المريخابية, red planet, sardya, sonstar, علم الهدي مكي, عمرعثمان, عاشق الصفوة, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, عجبكو, عزيز عرديب, viva 2020, فارس البطانه, فائزمصطفى جعفر, ولد ام در, ود الحلة, ودحسن, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, وهااج, طارق حامد, قنوان, كته, كشه الدولى




جواندي : ملك الزرزرة  . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههاااااااااااااااااااااي

بالغتي عديل كده يانونا



اف ريكانوا هوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي :1 (14):

التحشر المتل تحشرك دا ماتشعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اف ريكانوا هوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي :1 (14):

التحشر المتل تحشرك دا ماتشعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل



اخ
اخ

انتي مابتعرفي تتكلمي بي خشمك بس
اسع في داعي للمفراكة دي وفي نص
الراس كمان
*

----------


## Deimos

*حضور بإذن الله بس كترو من الباسطة

*

----------


## جواندي

*up up up up
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*متجمعين في الحرم إن شاء الله
وبالتوفيق للصفوة الكرام
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أها باقى يومين ... السجلوا كم ؟ ... والما سجلوا برضه كم ؟.
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

حضور بإذن الله بس كترو من الباسطة



 جيب باسطتك معاك ساي يا اخوي دي نفره:1 (46):
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

جيب باسطتك معاك ساي يا اخوي دي نفره:1 (46):



 والناس العاملة دايت تعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

والناس العاملة دايت تعمل شنو



 يجيبو الباسطه للناس الما عاملين دايت:6ba5:
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 يجيبو الباسطه للناس الما عاملين دايت:6ba5:




 باسطة شنو ياناس كترو من الشامبيون  و التلج :41:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

باسطة شنو ياناس كترو من الشامبيون و التلج :41:



الشاي بالزلابية احسن من الشامبيون 
:1 (46):
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 يجيبو الباسطه للناس الما عاملين دايت:6ba5:



 الناس الما عاملة دايت تجيب شنو للناس العاملة دايت:41:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الموقعين للحضور
تينا (صاحبه الفكره)
المثني
قنوان
كشه الدولي 
ايهاب
افريكانو
نونا
منص 
رد بلانت
موسي المريخابي
رياض
ابو بكر ود المحجوب 
محجوب الخير
سوسو المريخابيه
محمد مناع
اوهاج
محمدين
معز بوب
جواندي
عاشقه النيل
عبد العزيز 24
الامين بكري
علاء الدين
محمد حسين
محمد مامون
بشاره 
ابو شهد
تايقر
احمد جبريل
*

----------


## جواندي

*أمين خالد, acba77, ماسي الزعيم, مانديلا-89, أب ظرف, أبو اية, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدين, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, Aladdin, alhorey, Almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخي صعب, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, ashraf21, asim saif, معز بوب, az3d, Azmi shosh, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, لن ننساك ايداهور, منص, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, ابو شهد, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بلياردو*, Ehab M. Ali*, بدري الحلفاوي, تينا, ترطيبة*, بشير أبدول, بكرى احمد الحاج, بكري عثمان, faras*, hamdi73, جمال بلل, ibrahim s, ياسر المشرف, حبيب النجمة, جواندي, kakoool, majdi, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, رضا الشايقي, سليمان محمد أدم, صخر, سوسو المريخابية, RED PLANET, sardya, sonstar, علم الهدي مكي, عمرعثمان, عاشق الصفوة, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, عجبكو, عزيز عرديب, viva 2020, welli, فارس البطانه, فائزمصطفى جعفر, ولد ام در, ود الحلة, ودحسن, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, وهااج, طارق حامد, قنوان, كته, كشه الدولى, كورينا*
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*معليش يا شباب شايف الموضوع زي البقي ونسة... اتمني ان يتسم الجميع بالجدية... لم اري احد التزم بشيئ سوي افريكانو... والله بصراحة لو ما الناس بقت جادة شوية الموضوع بموت... انا كنت عملت بوست بنفس الشكل في الجماهير... ومن البداية اكدت علي الجميع الجدية اول الغاء الفكرة والحمد لله نجحت وكانت في نفس حدائق الهيلتون .. وكل عضو التزم بالحاجة الحددا ... انا حاليا التزم بدفع شيرنق... يلا ويييين البقية عشان نوزع المهام والموضوع ما يبقي جايط علينا بعدين...كل زول يكتب اسمو والحاجة البقدر عليها... تقبلو احترامي
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

معليش يا شباب شايف الموضوع زي البقي ونسة... اتمني ان يتسم الجميع بالجدية... لم اري احد التزم بشيئ سوي افريكانو... والله بصراحة لو ما الناس بقت جادة شوية الموضوع بموت... انا كنت عملت بوست بنفس الشكل في الجماهير... ومن البداية اكدت علي الجميع الجدية اول الغاء الفكرة والحمد لله نجحت وكانت في نفس حدائق الهيلتون .. وكل عضو التزم بالحاجة الحددا ... انا حاليا التزم بدفع شيرنق... يلا ويييين البقية عشان نوزع المهام والموضوع ما يبقي جايط علينا بعدين...كل زول يكتب اسمو والحاجة البقدر عليها... تقبلو احترامي



 100% يا ود المحجوب ويا ريت لو يكون في بوست منفصل عن المستلزمات 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

معليش يا شباب شايف الموضوع زي البقي ونسة... اتمني ان يتسم الجميع بالجدية... لم اري احد التزم بشيئ سوي افريكانو... والله بصراحة لو ما الناس بقت جادة شوية الموضوع بموت... انا كنت عملت بوست بنفس الشكل في الجماهير... ومن البداية اكدت علي الجميع الجدية اول الغاء الفكرة والحمد لله نجحت وكانت في نفس حدائق الهيلتون .. وكل عضو التزم بالحاجة الحددا ... انا حاليا التزم بدفع شيرنق... يلا ويييين البقية عشان نوزع المهام والموضوع ما يبقي جايط علينا بعدين...كل زول يكتب اسمو والحاجة البقدر عليها... تقبلو احترامي




 الاخ ابو بكر لك الود والاحترام
كل حاجه ح تترتب انشاء الله ودي ما ونسه دي  قفشات تساعد علي رفع البوست 
اولا بدينا بحصر الناس وانشاء الله  بعد نهايه اليوم لانو منتظرين زياده توقيعات بعد داك ح نحدد المشاركات والموضوع مرتب وجاهز بس منتظرين العدد النهائي 
شكرا علي الاهتمام يا لذيذ:1 (10):
*

----------


## جواندي

*انا بجيب ليكم شوية حمص في كيس
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*الاحتياجات: بارد- صبارات شاي-حلويات بانواعها(باسطة،بسبوسة،كيك)-حفاظة ماء كبيرة-تلج-كبابي شاي وعدد تلاتة كبابي للماء- فرشات...حدد ما تسطتيع عليه من تلك الاحتياجات... والعزابة ممكن يدفعو شيرنق

انا حضور بدفع شيرنق ان شاء الله... ويلا فووووووووووق
*

----------


## جواندي

*1- عدد (2) فرشة كبيرة
2-حافظة مياه كبيرة

*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					


 الاخ ابو بكر لك الود والاحترام
كل حاجه ح تترتب انشاء الله ودي ما ونسه دي  قفشات تساعد علي رفع البوست 
اولا بدينا بحصر الناس وانشاء الله  بعد نهايه اليوم لانو منتظرين زياده توقيعات بعد داك ح نحدد المشاركات والموضوع مرتب وجاهز بس منتظرين العدد النهائي 
شكرا علي الاهتمام يا لذيذ:1 (10):



الله يفتح عليك دنيا واخرة ...هذا ما قصدته بالضبط ان يكون الترتيب معد مسبقا حتي لا يشعر الجميع برتابة البرنامج والجلسة...
*

----------


## منص

*انا بدفع شيرنيق
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*4 كيلو باسطه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وانا بدفع شيرنق وحتكون مع جواندي
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (2 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي, az3d 
بتاوق مالك يا ابو السعود
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله يا ود المحجوب انت زول رائع وجميل وراقي إحساسك . 

ناس شيرنق  نحنا . 

وفووووووووق .

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لو فضل ليكم باقى باسطة اقرب مكتب dhl رسلوها لى ولا ادوها المثنى يصبنى معاه لحدى ما انا اجى 
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (2 عضو و 1 ضيف)  
ابوبكر ود المحجوب, سجيل !  
اها يا صاحبي انت رسل مساهمتك سربعاية كدة..ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سجيل !

*مورسـا خليهو للأكل بدون شيرن و رتوش 

سمح 
*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

وانا بدفع شيرنق وحتكون مع جواندي



  بس انا في ضنبك يامحمد حسين
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الناس الما عاملة دايت تجيب شنو للناس العاملة دايت:41:



:blb6::blb6::blb6::blb6:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

لو فضل ليكم باقى باسطة اقرب مكتب dhl رسلوها لى ولا ادوها المثنى يصبنى معاه لحدى ما انا اجى



:big::big::big::big:

حبيب ألبــــــــــــــــــــــــــي . 
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
ابوبكر ود المحجوب, mohammed_h_o, سجيل !  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هنئاً  للمريخ  بكم 000  ما أجملكم  من صفوه

هذه  اللقاءآت  تخلق  روح  الجماعه  و الأسره

 والفائز الأكبر  هو  المريخ 0
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انا سمسمية وحمصية واحتمال طعمية
..................................
نحن بعيدين منكم ادونا رقم نحول ليكم رصيد
ان شاء الله مسمار واحد اقصد جنيه واحد
*

----------


## africanu

*الحبيب ابوبكر
اساسي قبل المويه البارده
شيرنق 
باســــــــــــطات
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*كترو الباسطة ياخوانا
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*حضور إن شاء الله

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا بجيب الكمرة واللاب توب للنقل المباشر و...........
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا بجيب الكمرة واللاب توب للنقل المباشر و...........



ما تنسي المشترك ابو سلك طويل 
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الموقعين للحضور

تينا (صاحبه الفكره)
المثني
قنوان
كشه الدولي 
ايهاب
افريكانو
نونا
منص 
رد بلانت
موسي المريخابي
رياض
ابو بكر ود المحجوب 
محجوب الخير
سوسو المريخابيه
محمد مناع
اوهاج
محمدين
معز بوب
جواندي
عاشقه النيل 
عبد العزيز 24



+
بشاره



فوووق
*

----------


## بشارة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا بجيب الكمرة واللاب توب للنقل المباشر و...........




و أنا كمان :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يلا ياشباب همتكم تقلو الجيوب
فرشة واحده ومع حافظه موية وكبابي
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## africanu

*Members who have read this thread in the last 7 days : 30 مانديلا-89, أبو اية, africanu, محمد كمال, Aladdin, Almothanna, مرهف, az3d, منص, الامين بكرى, ابو شهد, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, بلياردو*, تينا, ترطيبة*, بشارة, hani222, ياسر المشرف, جواندي, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سجيل !*, صخر, RED PLANET, عاشقة النيل, wadalhaja, فارس البطانه, طارق حامد, قنوان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

الاحتياجات: بارد- صبارات شاي-حلويات بانواعها(باسطة،بسبوسة،كيك)-حفاظة ماء كبيرة-تلج-كبابي شاي وعدد تلاتة كبابي للماء- فرشات...حدد ما تسطتيع عليه من تلك الاحتياجات... والعزابة ممكن يدفعو شيرنق

انا حضور بدفع شيرنق ان شاء الله... ويلا فووووووووووق



يا ود المحجوب يلا همتك اعمل جرد في البوست شوف الحاجة الوصلنا ليها 
لحدي هسي 
وكمان الشباب الحيجهزوا للقعدة لازم نعرفهم
لان ما كل زول بيقدر يحصل بدري عشان يجهز
انا مثلا شغال نايت شفت صعبة جد اصل الخرطوم بدري
وزي كتيرين
عشان كدا يا ريت حددوا لينا رقم نحول عليه رصيد 
عشان الشيرنج
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا ود المحجوب يلا همتك اعمل جرد في البوست شوف الحاجة الوصلنا ليها 

لحدي هسي 
وكمان الشباب الحيجهزوا للقعدة لازم نعرفهم
لان ما كل زول بيقدر يحصل بدري عشان يجهز
انا مثلا شغال نايت شفت صعبة جد اصل الخرطوم بدري
وزي كتيرين
عشان كدا يا ريت حددوا لينا رقم نحول عليه رصيد 
عشان الشيرنج



 
ده شـــــغل نضيف
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*تم توجيه السؤال لي لماذا لم أوقع في الحضور لم أوقع لسببين الاول كان من المفترض أن أكون في السعودية بعد الانتهاء من مهمة العمل بحمد لله والتي حضرت السودان من أجلها
ثانياً أنا تعودت ولله الحمد أن لاتفوتني مثل هذه المناسبات ودائما أنا متقدم الصفوف وبدون دعوه فيما يخص عشقنا الابدي الاحمر الوهاج
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

وفوووووووووووووووووق .



:004:    نفســــــ انقطع ــــــــي  :004:
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا ود المحجوب يلا همتك اعمل جرد في البوست شوف الحاجة الوصلنا ليها 
لحدي هسي 
وكمان الشباب الحيجهزوا للقعدة لازم نعرفهم
لان ما كل زول بيقدر يحصل بدري عشان يجهز
انا مثلا شغال نايت شفت صعبة جد اصل الخرطوم بدري
وزي كتيرين
عشان كدا يا ريت حددوا لينا رقم نحول عليه رصيد 
عشان الشيرنج
 



انت برضو شغال نظام الشفت !!!!حكاية غريبة!!!يا صديق اوعا نكون شغالين في مؤسسة واحدة ونحن ما عارفين؟؟؟؟
عموما جاري حصر الالتزامات بس اديني صبرة اشيل نفسي من الحصر وانزل ليك الحصر...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها ياشباب وين الهمة
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*العضو                                       الالتزام
جواندي                                    2فرشة كبيرة+حافظة مياه كبيرة
منص                                         شيرنق
الامين بكري                             4 كيلو باسطة
انا شخشيا                                  شيرنق
mohmmed-h-0              شيرنق
almotnana                   شيرنق
aladdin                      والله بصراحة ما فهمت ردو؟؟؟ هو قال انا وراك يا محمد بس مافهمت قاصد شيرنق ولا شنو!!!!ههههه
الكوكب الاحمر                             رصيد 
افريكانو                                     باسطة
رياض                                    للنقل المباشر
تينا                                            فرشة+حافظة موية+كبابي 
         هذا هو الحصر الي الان
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*بالنسبة للمنظمين اقترح ان يكون التنظيم جماعي يعني بدون تكليف... كل زول يرهن نفسو للمجموعة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

تم توجيه السؤال لي لماذا لم أوقع في الحضور لم أوقع لسببين الاول كان من المفترض أن أكون في السعودية بعد الانتهاء من مهمة العمل بحمد لله والتي حضرت السودان من أجلها
ثانياً أنا تعودت ولله الحمد أن لاتفوتني مثل هذه المناسبات ودائما أنا متقدم الصفوف وبدون دعوه فيما يخص عشقنا الابدي الاحمر الوهاج



افوو اخونا ابوشهد داير عزومة كمان انت اساسي قبل الكراسي
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الشاي بالزلابية احسن من الشامبيون 
:1 (46):



خليكم ناس استايل  شاي شنو وزلابية شنو انت بس قول رايحة ليك زلابية نحن اصلوا في المستشفي :117:
شامبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــون مبالغـــــــــــــــــــــــــة :zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتو يا شباب حدايق الهيلتون دي يركبو ليها شنو ؟؟؟
نحن ناس خ11
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

انتو يا شباب حدايق الهيلتون دي يركبو ليها شنو ؟؟؟
نحن ناس خ11



انت جاي من وين بحري ولا امدرمان ولا من وين في
الخرطوم؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 انت جاي من وين بحري ولا امدرمان ولا من وين في
الخرطوم؟



من بحري يابا
 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

خليكم ناس استايل  شاي شنو وزلابية شنو انت بس قول رايحة ليك زلابية نحن اصلوا في المستشفي :117:
شامبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــون مبالغـــــــــــــــــــــــــة :zxcv1:



شامبيون ده المشروب المفضل لشلاليت انا حا اجيب معاي الزلابية لي انا
وصحبي المثني

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

من بحري يابا
 



يا زول انت وصلت تب اتصل علي علي الرقم 0912964574
ونمشي مع بعض 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

شامبيون ده المشروب المفضل لشلاليت انا حا اجيب معاي الزلابية لي انا
وصحبي المثني




وانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*حسة يا كوكب يا احمر يوصفو ليك كيييف؟؟؟؟ غايتو جنس فايتو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

شامبيون ده المشروب المفضل لشلاليت انا حا اجيب معاي الزلابية لي انا
وصحبي المثني




اها بدينا من حس في فرز العيشة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هووووووووووووووووووووووي يا جواندي والمثنى :00001776:
اي شئ ولا الكيمان كوم كوم ما معني كلمونا من حسع عشان نعمل حسابنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

وانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



ما عندك مشكلة عدد 5 قطع ترسل ليك في الخاص

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يا زول انت وصلت تب اتصل علي علي الرقم 0912964574
ونمشي مع بعض 




مية المية 
مشكور يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اها بدينا من حس في فرز العيشة



خليك استايل:nninn1:

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هووووووووووووووووووووووي يا جواندي والمثنى :00001776:
اي شئ ولا الكيمان كوم كوم ما معني كلمونا من حسع عشان نعمل حسابنا



مافي مشكلة يا نونا عند كوم زلابية مخصص (اسبشل):zxcv1:

*

----------


## جواندي

*شاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, nona+, عاشقة النيل

وين يا عاشقة النيل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

حسة يا كوكب يا احمر يوصفو ليك كيييف؟؟؟؟ غايتو جنس فايتو



ممكن تقول لي مثلا انت جاي من الخرطوم اركب مواصلات ام درمان وانزل جنب السفارة المصرية وخش علي قاعة الصداقة 
او شيلها كدراوية من الاستاد 
او اركب ليك تكسي وقول ليه حدايق الهلتون وريح نفسك 
دا كلو ممكن تقولو
ولا انا غلطان ؟؟؟
 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, nona, عاشقة النيل


نونا دى ساكنة فى البوست دا لا شنو انا كل ما ادخل القاها قاعدة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

وانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



قال انا قال انت مع شنو هههههههههههههههههههههههي
امسك في تلفونك دا قوي واشحن رصيدك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

قال انا قال انت مع شنو هههههههههههههههههههههههي
امسك في تلفونك دا قوي واشحن رصيدك



مابرد ليك بكلم ليك المثنى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, nona, عاشقة النيل


نونا دى ساكنة فى البوست دا لا شنو انا كل ما ادخل القاه قاعدة



انت البنطط هنا شنو والمزعلك  :z3lan1: حتى البوست كمان ماديرني اقعد فيه التقول حقو انت لا بطقع ولا بتجيب الحجر لكن بجيب الاسكرتشات وووووووووووووووووو:anim-jjd:
يا محمد كمال مامعروف يمكن ما نقعد في الجلسة دي عشان كدا خلينا نقعد في البوست ونتفشي :014::014:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انت البنطط هنا شنو والمزعلك  :z3lan1: حتى البوست كمان ماديرني اقعد فيه التقول حقو انت لا بطقع ولا بتجيب الحجر لكن بجيب الاسكرتشات وووووووووووووووووو:anim-jjd:
يا محمد كمال مامعروف يمكن ما نقعد في الجلسة دي عشان كدا خلينا نقعد في البوست ونتفشي :014::014:



اتفشى الساكت والله البوست دا انا ممكن اكون اكتر زول دخلته بس مابعلق طولى والبوست التانى بتاع احتياجات الرحلة برضو سكنت فيه شوية اصلو اخوك حنين وبريد اللمات والقعدات الحلوة
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أها وصلتوا وين يا شباب ؟
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

شامبيون ده المشروب المفضل لشلاليت انا حا اجيب معاي الزلابية لي انا
وصحبي المثني




:blb8::blb8::blb8::blb8:

حبيب ألبــــــــــــــــــــــــــي . 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

اتفشى الساكت والله البوست دا انا ممكن اكون اكتر زول دخلته بس مابعلق طولى والبوست التانى بتاع احتياجات الرحلة برضو سكنت فيه شوية اصلو اخوك حنين وبريد اللمات والقعدات الحلوة




حنين زي النفطي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:krkr1::krkr1::krkr1::krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*يا أبوبكر ... ما شاء الله شايفك إتعلمت الشغل ... حضوووووووور إن شاء الله ومعاى الصفوة الصغار + باسطة + واحد شامبيون لى براااااااى
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا أبوبكر ... ما شاء الله شايفك إتعلمت الشغل ... حضوووووووور إن شاء الله ومعاى الصفوة الصغار + باسطة + واحد شامبيون لى براااااااى




محمدين ياأخوي :
 ألعن الشيطان وجيبهم إتنين ، وركز على نكهة الأناناس . أخوك بموت فيها بالعدم فينو بالتوت !!!!
:blb6::blb6::blb6:
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*إقتراح جميل جدآ _واحلي حاجه الإجتماعيات والتشاور في الإمور_
بس في ناس زينا كده مغتربين _ _ _ _ _ نعمل شنو _اتمني يكون في بث مباشر لهذه الاحداث النموزجيه_وشكرآ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

إقتراح جميل جدآ _واحلي حاجه الإجتماعيات والتشاور في الإمور_
بس في ناس زينا كده مغتربين _ _ _ _ _ نعمل شنو _اتمني يكون في بث مباشر لهذه الاحداث النموزجيه_وشكرآ



 
الحبيب الاحمر الزنجي

ابشـــــر بالخير

سوف تبث الجلسة مباشرة

ربي يرد غربتك ياحبيب غانم ســـالم
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*شييييييييييييييرنغ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أها وصلتوا وين يا شباب ؟



 100% يا محمدين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي,omer_mairno 
حمدلله علي السلامة يا قلب
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا معالكم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*102 أمين خالد, acba77, ماسي الزعيم, مانديلا-89, أب ظرف, أبو اية, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدين, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, Aladdin, alhorey, Almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخي صعب, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, ashraf21, asim saif, معز بوب, az3d, Azmi shosh, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, لن ننساك ايداهور, منص, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, الاحمر الزنجي, السمؤال انور, ابو شهد, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, احمر شديد, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بلياردو*, Ehab M. Ali*, بدري الحلفاوي, تينا, ترطيبة, بشارة, بشير أبدول, بكرى احمد الحاج, بكري عثمان, faras*, hamdi73, جمال بلل, ibrahim s, ياسر المشرف, حبيب النجمة, جواندي, kakoool, majdi, mohammed_h_o, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, رضا الشايقي, سليمان محمد أدم, صبحي المريخابي, سجيل !*, صخر, omer_mairno, سوسو المريخابية, RED PLANET, sardya, sonstar, علم الهدي مكي, عمرعثمان, عاشق الصفوة, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, عجبكو, عزيز عرديب, viva 2020, welli, فارس البطانه, فائزمصطفى جعفر, ولد ام در, ود الحلة, ودحسن, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نفطنيو, وهااج, نور البلد, طارق حامد, قنوان, كته, كشه الدولى, كولينيل, كورينا*
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*تسلم يا حبيبنا والله كان بالود اكون على طول معاكم بس المشغوليات بقت اكتر من شعر الراس، أخبارك شنو؟ ومحمد كيف؟

بخصوص الجلسة: الشبكة والجماهير عاملين واحدة نفس اليوم في نفس المكان بس الزمن الساعة 7 مساءً ما عارف كيف يكون التنسيق اتمنى ان تتوحد جهود الجميع ويكون التجمع مساء للتفاكر حول الامور المريخية بين الكل.

دمتم

*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

العضو                                       الالتزام
جواندي                                    2فرشة كبيرة+حافظة مياه كبيرة
منص                                         شيرنق
الامين بكري                             4 كيلو باسطة
انا شخشيا                                  شيرنق
mohmmed-h-0              شيرنق
almotnana                   شيرنق
aladdin                      والله بصراحة ما فهمت ردو؟؟؟ هو قال انا وراك يا محمد بس مافهمت قاصد شيرنق ولا شنو!!!!ههههه
الكوكب الاحمر                             رصيد 
افريكانو                                     باسطة
رياض                                    للنقل المباشر
تينا                                            فرشة+حافظة موية+كبابي 
         هذا هو الحصر الي الان




شيرنق طبعا معقوله ياودمحجوب
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفووووووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omer_mairno
					

تسلم يا حبيبنا والله كان بالود اكون على طول معاكم بس المشغوليات بقت اكتر من شعر الراس، أخبارك شنو؟ ومحمد كيف؟

بخصوص الجلسة: الشبكة والجماهير عاملين واحدة نفس اليوم في نفس المكان بس الزمن الساعة 7 مساءً ما عارف كيف يكون التنسيق اتمنى ان تتوحد جهود الجميع ويكون التجمع مساء للتفاكر حول الامور المريخية بين الكل.

دمتم




عمر ما يرنو شخشيا ، حبابك ياقلب .
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دايرين كهربا ..جايب لابتوبي معاي فيو حاجات حلوة شديد
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*سلاااااااااااااااام يا صفوة ... أها الجديد شنو يا شباب ؟.
جايب معاى لابتوب + زين كونكت + شامبيون إضافى لأخونا المثنى (أناناس إن شاء الله).
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

سلاااااااااااااااام يا صفوة ... أها الجديد شنو يا شباب ؟.
جايب معاى لابتوب + زين كونكت + شامبيون إضافى لأخونا المثنى (أناناس إن شاء الله).




:ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:

:zxcv1:
:022:



وفوووووووووووووق .
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*طرح راقي وفهم عالي
وملموين  ان شاء الله دايما فى الخير
وزي ما قالو الاخوه  المتداخلين قبلي اقترح يتم نقل البوست نقل مباشر علشاننا نحن المغتربين 
وان شاء الله معاكم بقلوبنا
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وطن المريخ
					

طرح راقي وفهم عالي
وملموين  ان شاء الله دايما فى الخير
وزي ما قالو الاخوه  المتداخلين قبلي اقترح يتم نقل البوست نقل مباشر علشاننا نحن المغتربين 
وان شاء الله معاكم بقلوبنا




أبشر يالوطن . نقل مباشر إنشاء الله . 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*وتاني 
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

وتاني 
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق




يانفطى الباسطة عملت كم كيلو لحدى الان
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

وفوووووووووووووووق . 




ياعمك الباسطة الباسطة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك الباسطة الباسطة





أبشر ياقلب  .



:essen2::essen2::essen2::essen2:





وفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## tiger

*جوه الجك ( بس اربعه دي بدري مع الموظفين في الارض)
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tiger
					

جوه الجك ( بس اربعه دي بدري مع الموظفين في الارض)




الحبيب نميري ، سلامات ياقلب . 
:cu::cu::cu::cu:
الموظفون في الأرض يوم السبت ، ديل ليهم الله لكن ما تخاف الشغلة بتتمطى . 

انا شخشيا ما بمشي لمن انت تجئ . قصرت !!!

وتاني 
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق .  
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

سلاااااااااااااااام يا صفوة ... أها الجديد شنو يا شباب ؟.
جايب معاى لابتوب + زين كونكت + شامبيون إضافى لأخونا المثنى (أناناس إن شاء الله).



هوووووووووووي ماتنسوني معاكم في الشامبيون وياريت بالكمسري
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هوووووووووووي ماتنسوني معاكم في الشامبيون وياريت بالكمسري



الكمسرى بتعمل حوامض اعملى حسابك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أني بنجو مع العفش








شير وكده

*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, Ehab M. Ali*, nona+ فففووووق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, tiger
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, Ehab M. Ali*, nona+ فففووووق




جواندي صحبي إزيك . الزول البشاهد معاكم في الموضوع دا عضو جديد ولا عضو ملتهب !!!!!!

:oao12::oao12::oao12::oao12:

بالعربي . 

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ممكن تقول لي مثلا انت جاي من الخرطوم اركب مواصلات ام درمان وانزل جنب السفارة المصرية وخش علي قاعة الصداقة 
او شيلها كدراوية من الاستاد 
او اركب ليك تكسي وقول ليه حدايق الهلتون وريح نفسك 
دا كلو ممكن تقولو
ولا انا غلطان ؟؟؟
 



انت وكت عارف الكلام دا كلو التعب والسؤال لزومو شنو؟؟؟؟::n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9kn2  fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2z  fc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا أبوبكر ... ما شاء الله شايفك إتعلمت الشغل ... حضوووووووور إن شاء الله ومعاى الصفوة الصغار + باسطة + واحد شامبيون لى براااااااى



عليك الله لقيتني كيف!!!!!!!!!!!!ههههههه نرحب بالصفوة الصغار الحلوين وربنا يحفظهم ليك
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aladdin
					

شيرنق طبعا معقوله ياودمحجوب



ياخوي اخوك كان راسو كابس... ما قدرت افهم ردك 
اعذرني ياغالي العيون...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*وتــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااني 

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*
            يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (1 عضو و 1 ضيف)

بموووووووت في : 

الضيفاااااااااان . 


وفووووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## nona

*انا فواكه + رصيد
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## africanu

*انت افضل شغال لي فوووووووق

نمن تجيك فلايت

جزال مابعمل ليك شئ



تفحيطة:-

فووووووووق
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

وانا بدفع شيرنق وحتكون مع جواندي



ياهندسة نحن دايرنك إنت زاااااااااااااتك
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يا زول انت وصلت تب اتصل علي علي الرقم 0912964574
ونمشي مع بعض 




يا ياسر ناس الهايسات ديل ما يشتغلوا ولا شنو ؟؟ إحتمال الراجل داير يركب مواصلات :dn2:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا شرينــــــــــــــــــــق

*

----------


## Almothanna

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## محمدين

*غداً إن شاء الله الملتقى ... ونرجو تأكيد الحضور من الجميع ... حضووووووووور إن شاء الله .
باسطة
باكتة شامبيون ( زى ما قلنا ستة منهم حقات منص صاحبى)
لابتوب
زين كونكت
2 صفوة صغار (الثالث لسة فى المراحل السنية) .
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

غداً إن شاء الله الملتقى ... ونرجو تأكيد الحضور من الجميع ... حضووووووووور إن شاء الله .
باسطة
باكتة شامبيون ( زى ما قلنا ستة منهم حقات منص صاحبى)
لابتوب
زين كونكت
2 صفوة صغار (الثالث لسة فى المراحل السنية) .




ربنا يحفظهم ليك إنشاء الله (قصدي الصفوة الصغار ما الشامبيون !!!:l3_eyes:) .

حضوووووووووووور إنشاء الله . 


وفووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## محمدين

*والله ياريت لو كلنا إتفقنا نصلى المغرب فى مسجد الشهيد ومنها مباشرة يبتدئ البرنامج ... من باب كسب الزمن وحتى لا يفوت أحدنا شيئاً .
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					


ربنا يحفظهم ليك إنشاء الله (قصدي الصفوة الصغار ما الشامبيون !!!:l3_eyes:) .

حضوووووووووووور إنشاء الله . 


وفووووووووووووووووق . 



نياهاهاهااااااااااى ... الواضح ما فاضح.  :096:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

والله ياريت لو كلنا إتفقنا نصلى المغرب فى مسجد الشهيد ومنها مباشرة يبتدئ البرنامج ... من باب كسب الزمن وحتى لا يفوت أحدنا شيئاً .






محمدين ياأخوي جمعتك مبروكة : 
نحنا قلنا الحضور من 4 عصر يعني من ضوء . 
*

----------


## محمدين

*عارف الكلام ده يا المثنى ... لكن صدقنى لحدى أذان المغرب الشغلة حتكون كلها ( أووو حبيبنا ) و ( وين يا عمنا ) وتحايا وونسات جانبية ... وأنا قصدت أقول البرنامج بعد صلاة المغرب ... لأن من الساعة أربعة لحدى الأذان الزيك ده يكون قرض ليهو على الأقل كيلو باسطة مع إتنين تلاتة شامبيون ... ويرقد مرخم ساعة ونص كده ... ويكون ما بيدى أى أقوال ... ولحدى بعد الصلاة حتكون راحت السكرة وجات الفكرة. ولا مو هيك.
خروج لصلاة الجمعة إن شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*فووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*up up up up
*

----------


## جواندي

*فووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*يا أخوانا واحد يتصل على الأمين بكرى ... ده بتاع بنك وممكن يتكفل بيها كلها ... أما أخونا موسى المريخابى فخلوه على أنا.
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*ممكن نعزم ناس منتدى الزعيم ؟
                        	*

----------


## صلاح عبد الوهاب

*اضم صوتي مع الانس الحلوين القبلي واقوم ان تكون الجلسة علي الهواء ونحن معكم  


فوق   فوق مريخنا فوق:a039:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يلا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

عارف الكلام ده يا المثنى ... لكن صدقنى لحدى أذان المغرب الشغلة حتكون كلها ( أووو حبيبنا ) و ( وين يا عمنا ) وتحايا وونسات جانبية ... وأنا قصدت أقول البرنامج بعد صلاة المغرب ... لأن من الساعة أربعة لحدى الأذان الزيك ده يكون قرض ليهو على الأقل كيلو باسطة مع إتنين تلاتة شامبيون ... ويرقد مرخم ساعة ونص كده ... ويكون ما بيدى أى أقوال ... ولحدى بعد الصلاة حتكون راحت السكرة وجات الفكرة. ولا مو هيك.
 خروج لصلاة الجمعة إن شاء الله.





نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي . 

والله ريحتني رااااااااااااحة . :023:
:Taj43::Taj43::Taj43::Taj43:



وفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## montii

* نحنا معكم من على البعد موفقين باذن الله

 وسنكون حاضرين فى بوست المغتربين انشاءالله

  عشت يامريخ موفور القيم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*وفوووووووووووووووق .

*

----------


## Almothanna

*فوووووووووووووووووق . 


*

----------


## محمد كمال

*:ANSmile33:    :ANSmile33:   :ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*معاكم من كوستي

فووووق
*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لكم التحية اخوانى الصفوة نحن بعيدين منكم جغرافيا لكننا معكم وجدانيا وان استطعنا وسنحاول بقدر الامكان الاتصال بكم اثناء اللمة معليش ذى مابقولوا الغربة حاااااااااارة بس انقلوا لينا الحاصل اول باول ... اخوكم جديد قديم لانو مابلقى الفرصة يكون معاكم دايما نسبة لظروف الدراسة بس باذن الله هانت كلها شهر ونص ونفضى ليكم ياصفوة 

لكم ودى واحترامى وتقديرى ياصفوة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم 
الناس مجتمعين الان 
اعتذر لسببين
الاول ياااااا دوب عرفت
التاني عندي امتحانات الايام الجاية لحدي الاربع 
.. عفوا
تخريمة : اخترته حديقة بعيدة من المواصلات ليييييييييييييه
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

سبحان الله 
انا متواجد في حدائق الهلتون بحكم ظروف العمل 
والان انا شايف النجيلة بس ماكان عندي علم وماعارف الشباب موجودين الان والا اتفرقوا 
عموم ان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم وحتلقونا دايماً داعمين وفي الطليعه وانا سعيد كون اول مشاركة لي تتكلم عن اللقاء والعمل بفاعلية.

تحياتي .

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

سبحان الله 
انا متواجد في حدائق الهلتون بحكم ظروف العمل 
والان انا شايف النجيلة بس ماكان عندي علم وماعارف الشباب موجودين الان والا اتفرقوا 
عموم ان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم وحتلقونا دايماً داعمين وفي الطليعه وانا سعيد كون اول مشاركة لي تتكلم عن اللقاء والعمل بفاعلية.

تحياتي .




الشباب ديل لسة موجودين

 
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*نحن  في الغربة لكن حنكون معاكم بأرواحنا الهايمة ..... في حب الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*وين الصور؟
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*والله للاسف انا كنت اتمني اللقاء ده لكن قريت الاشعار بعد فوات الاوان اتمني انكم عملتو اللقاء ووصلتو لحلول فعالة
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*[frame="7 80"]شباب الصفوة:
عزرا والله قرأت الموضوع موخرا,  فلكم العتبى حتى ترضوا
الجايات اكتر ان شاء الله

[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مايقوما ترفع التمام
 وحلاوة العودة معانا
*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*ربنا يسدد الخطى ونحن معكم لخدمة الكيان العظيم لكن تواجدى بجزر القمر يحول دون حضورى لكن انا رهن الاشارة.ابراهيم محمود الريس عاشق ابدى للاحمر الوهاج
*

----------

